# MB to follow BMW's lead and offer a C class 'gran coupe'



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW has had success with adding doors to coupes, like the 6 Series Gran Coupe and recently released their 4 Series GC. Mercedes-Benz may be following BMW's lead and expanding their C-Class line up beyond the usual offerings of coupe and sedans to include a Gran Coupe.

Thomas Weber, Head of Mercedes-Benz R&D, said in an interview with AutoExpress, _"With four plants producing C-Class we have a clear message that we will grow. It is now possible to be much faster and with less money for new models."_ Weber went on to say _"We will continue with variants that you know, plus some more expansion."_ Mercedes is looking into other niche vehicles to help provide more growth and of course profitability. A C-Class four door coupe, or Gran Coupe, between the CLA and CLS could be in the cards for the future, according to Weber.

_Source AutoExpress_


----------



## Wagons_Rock (Jul 21, 2010)

Coupes morphing into 'Hatch back Gran Coupes' all with limited cargo space and poor rear view visibility. I'm still foolishly waiting for the 5-series wagon to return to US shores, and coddling my E61 till then. A sad note: local BMW dealer called today expressing interest in buying my 5-series. No interest on my part, because there's nothing to replace it, other than and E-class wagon ....


----------

